# Waiting for residency



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I need some info about waiting times for residency.

My partner and I are planning on getting married in Spain; my partner is Spanish while Im Australian.

I would like to ask about the waiting time for me to get residency permit, and if Im allowed out of the country.

I have sick elderly parents in Australia, but I cant leave my partner in Spain. Can I leave Spain for 2-3 months if necessary and not affect my residency permit claim?

I need to consider this option, as even though my partner in Spain works, I cant immediately work once we get married. And at least if Im in Australia tending to my parents, I can work part time to help pay some bills.

Does anyone know of the regulations regarding residency appicants leaving Spain? 

Im just stressed about this, as we have some much to do and timing is so crucial.

Thanks guys 

Ick


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Hi, I need some info about waiting times for residency.
> 
> My partner and I are planning on getting married in Spain; my partner is Spanish while Im Australian.
> 
> ...


It sems that no one knows anything about this, myself included, but there have been enquiries, and replies, in the not so distant past so do a search of the Spanish forum using australia and australian and see what you come up with.
I suppose you've posted on the australian forum...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not sure if this is what you mean, but you apply for residency here when you arrive with the intent to reside. You are supposed to do it immediately. It takes as long as it takes to queue to get the form stamped at your local police station, and its around €6
See the residency notes at the top of this forum, and the form download.

By the way, its not residency any more due to the EU putting their oar in. Its just a register of foreigners, and you will get a green A4 form on which your NIE will also be placed


EDIT: I just noticed you are not an EU citizen, sorry.
The answer to your question therefore, I dont know .... you really need to contact the Spanish Embassy to check on how long it will take, and what effect marrying a Spaniard will have on the situation overall


----------

